# Nonpareil wwii era light weight.



## Whitey1736 (Mar 8, 2019)

What do you think on price? Obviously sitting outside since flat spot on tires and a bit of rust on each rim in same location.  Has war grade tires, blackout new departure front rear hubs, blackout bars and chainring etc.  rust on frame and bars, not too bad.


----------



## manuel rivera (Mar 8, 2019)

Whitey1736 said:


> What do you think on price? Obviously sitting outside since flat spot on tires and a bit of rust on each rim in same location.  Has war grade tires, blackout new departure front rear hubs, blackout bars and chainring etc.  rust on frame and bars, not too bad.
> 
> View attachment 960797
> 
> ...



I was checking that bike last Sunday!  I wish it was a balloon.


----------



## bikerbluz (Mar 8, 2019)

Really like it. Nice original bike, paint. Maybe a Huffman? How much are they asking?


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 8, 2019)

Thinking Manton/Smith. Another similar bike popped up here a couple days ago.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 8, 2019)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/what-bike-is-this.148560/#post-996718


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## manuel rivera (Mar 8, 2019)

bikerbluz said:


> Really like it. Nice original bike, paint. Maybe a Huffman? How much are they asking?



I believe it was 150 or best offer. And I'm not sure but I think is 24" . Really nice bike paint is good. Just need a good clean.


----------



## Whitey1736 (Mar 8, 2019)

manuel rivera said:


> I believe it was 150 or best offer. And I'm not sure but I think is 24" . Really nice bike paint is good. Just need a good clean.





Might be a 24”, I’d still ride it even though I’m tall though ha. I did end up bringing it home.  I’ll have to clean up the rust a bit and throw some new tires on it and go from there.  

Any idea on year?


----------



## manuel rivera (Mar 8, 2019)

Whitey1736 said:


> Might be a 24”, I’d still ride it even though I’m tall though ha. I did end up bringing it home.  I’ll have to clean up the rust a bit and throw some new tires on it and go from there.
> 
> Any idea on year?
> 
> ...



I'm not an expert but looking at the rear dropout may be post war .  Real nice bike.  I really like the military bike on the background.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 8, 2019)

That was over in Collinsville. I saw it last weekend. Looks like a WW2 era Manton Smith lightweight. I once owned a red one and stopped when I saw that over at the Collinsville antique market. It was a good price for a nice bike. It looked to me like 26 x 1.375 wheels and the Manton-style slack angle frame. They have some very lazy, somewhat peculiar handling when you ride them. But I was there for an old office lamp and not a bike. I think you made a good call to buy it.


----------



## Whitey1736 (Mar 9, 2019)

SirMike1983 said:


> That was over in Collinsville. I saw it last weekend. Looks like a WW2 era Manton Smith lightweight. I once owned a red one and stopped when I saw that over at the Collinsville antique market. It was a good price for a nice bike. It looked to me like 26 x 1.375 wheels and the Manton-style slack angle frame. They have some very lazy, somewhat peculiar handling when you ride them. But I was there for an old office lamp and not a bike. I think you made a good call to buy it.




I was there to grab some pizza at LaSalles for lunch, but knowing I’d go into the antique store for a few. It was a good deal, I wanted some convincing to buy it but should have known it would happen anyways.   I always hope that the bay with the bikes hanging has some better options but usually not interested. 

I love the paint scheme on this one though and the fact it still has all the parts including rear reflector and a bell. I haven’t really looked over it too much as of yet though.


----------



## Whitey1736 (Mar 23, 2019)

Once I clean up the bike, I’d like to put some parade flags on it.  Are there wartime specific flag holders? I know I’ve seen different vintage ones but wasn’t sure on era... or is it just close enough to be more economical to get something like this https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-STYLE-BICYCLE-3-FLAG-HOLDER-FREE-FLAGS/360142750152epid=1748089378&hash=item53da2e41c8:g:NmEAAOxy~dBRHLic

Need to research everyone’s preferred rust removal methods now.


----------



## HARPO (Mar 24, 2019)

Nice find! Where would you ever find another one in that condition...especially a mens model and in your neighborhood!


----------



## Whitey1736 (Feb 17, 2020)

So haven't had a ton of time to clean up the bike yet but I wasn't planning on doing a ton anyways right away.  I did take off the tires to clean off the rust from the rims where it had been sitting.  The rims certainly look improved after sitting in lime juice.  My question is, should I wipe them down some more and then put the new tires and tubes on?...or is there a way to preserve it so that more paint doesn't chip off where the rusting was?..or should I just find some comparable rims/wheels elsewhere to mount?

Dont mind the disaster area with all the other junk in the pictures.  

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## juvela (Feb 17, 2020)

-----

Thanks very much for the update on this!    

you could try some Evaporust on the rims and then see what it leaves you...

-----


----------



## SirMike1983 (Feb 17, 2020)

I'd try Evaporust on rim where it's particularly rusty. If you're going to ride it, I'd recommend replacing any spokes that are pitted, re-tension, true the wheels.


----------



## Whitey1736 (Feb 17, 2020)

Juvela I’m glad you aren’t on the edge of your seat waiting for an update anymore, you can finally relax.  

Thanks sirmike and juvela, I’ll keep the evaporators mind ... but do we really need to get into the whole lacing and truing thing :eek: ha I’ll look into it.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Feb 17, 2020)

Sometimes you get lucky and don't have to replace any. A little surface rust is OK, but if they have craters, I would replace the ones that have the pits.


----------

